# Out With The Old



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Out With The Old. I'm gonna miss that truck :salute:


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

*In With The New*

In With The New. I am thinking Fisher Xtreem V Stainless


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice upgrade!


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice....I just watched my baby get driven away yesterday. On to bigger and better!!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

That front end looks really unproportional.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new truck. A stainles Extreme V is a great choise IMO.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Very Nice, I could help you hang a nice red boss V XT on that!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Stik208;1084024 said:


> That front end looks really unproportional.


Thats because it is.
But a good upgrade.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice upgrade. CONGRATS:waving:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i was about 40 bucks a month away from buying a 2011 that looked just like that except extended cab today..... sweet ride man


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Great looking truck, nice upgrade. What motor, 6.2 gas or PSD? What options did you get?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

9' 2" Poly VX-T all the way.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. It’s a 6.2 gasser I couldn’t swing a diesel payment. Hell the sticker on this was 40g’s. It’s an Xlt so it has power everything and has that hill descent control (which I think is a gimmick it only works up to 20 mpr). Traction control (I could have lived without that too), synk that’s pretty neat, sat radio also cool , but the best option by far is towing mirrors. I didn’t know what I was missing literally! Those are the best. 

The main reason I liked this truck is because of the 18” rims it bumps the GVW up to 10700lbs. 17” rims the GVW is lower. I can’t wait to try that locking rear end that should get me into trouble. 

Next is the plow and tool box and headache rack. I have some leather seat covers and some floor mats ordered to keep it kind of pretty inside.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Super Duty, hellz yeahhh!!!

I wouldn't let a snow plow GO NEAR THAT RIDE!!! My girlfriend is looking over my shoulder and said she would get in that and let you drive her away, if you wanted.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet truck! I'd like one like that.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, I like that wanted ad, very funny.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

mann that is gorgeous.. If you get the stainless V i will officially hate you.. hah


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice truck. Nothing wrong with that frontend.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

by the way, I see you got the new NY plates.. I had to put them on my truck when i bought it... how you like them? I personally think they are hideous haha


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

those plates are brutal... But nice truck!!


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup you boys got it right those plates are Fluggy. I hate them. Hopefully I will get time to go snow plow shopping later today.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Western or Fisher. Keep those 2 in mind.


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Pro Plus, V Plow or X Blade.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Those plates look like the Ohio DUI plates.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Whatever you install, don't cut the bottom trim piece; remove it nicely & reinstall before you trade it in. It won't look bad without it in the meantime.

Ok I'll vote too -- Xtreme V


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Don't cut it. If it's in the way, just remove it completely in one piece rather than cut it up. I don't understand why Ford made that piece so big and long, that it has to be cut or removed to install a plow. Reminds me of a GM truck lol. But on a GM they sit too low in the front to begin with. On my 06 F-350, that plastic piece is much shorter and the mount is right under it, no cutting or notching of it at all is needed.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Well had to put her to work yesterday. My buddy left his boat in the water too long after Oct 1st the NYS & Canadian Power Authority lowers the river level. He only has a 2WD so I got to use my new locking rear end. Fun Stuff!wesport

Good Idea on taking the air dam off too Thanks. I guess that's for aerodynamic or sum such thing.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

weekendwrench;1086315 said:


> Well had to put her to work yesterday. My buddy left his boat in the water too long after Oct 1st the NYS & Canadian Power Authority lowers the river level. He only has a 2WD so I got to use my new locking rear end. Fun Stuff!wesport
> 
> Good Idea on taking the air dam off too Thanks. I guess that's for aerodynamic or sum such thing.


truck is nice...love the signature!


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Well its getting a Fisher Stainless 8.5’ Xtreem V with a back drag edge and rubber deflector. Gets put on Monday.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice man i seen the same truck with a 9'6 extreme v and the snow show and it looked gorgeous i think me and tim stared at that thing for an hour lol so great choice


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I just love that new plow Smell


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Get us a picture with it raised! That looks awesome!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is one beautiful looking rig. Keep them pics coming!


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

very nice truck and plow Jerry does good work


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great! I love those new headlights, I would love to upgrade mine on my Pro Plus. I have the older style lights. The new style lights came out just after l bought my plow, naturally lol!


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got a new truck in Aug and i went to get new plates for it and they told me i could just change the registration from a VW rabbit to a dodge 1500. so i did. best part about it was by keeping my old plates it cost less to re register the the truck 95 vs 160.. god i hate NY government...


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

drooling right now. absolutely gorgeous. 

i would buy you a  if i saw it in person


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is an awsome combo IMO. The plow and truck look great together.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice upgrade  the SS plow is the right choice, congrats hope it treats you good


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how are them new locking diff's. looked at a truck this weekend and it had one. i think its better than limited slip but the same sence more traction when needed.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

weekendwrench;1091701 said:


> I just love that new plow Smell


Now all you need are some strobes


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Well it is time to resurrect an old thread.

Out goes the 11. :waving:


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

In comes the 13Thumbs Up


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

13 all dressed up. Plow frame and wiring goes on Monday.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you trade every 2 years? Or was something wrong with the other one?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ford makes a nice looking body on their trucks, but I wish they'd do something a little less "bulbus" with their headlamps.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

That truck is all motor look at the hood and grill... Yep congratulations its a boy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Reg cab 250's and 350's look the best. That will be sweet to plow with. Does it have the lockable rear end?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice upgrade again!!!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup , regular cab or nothing. The best for plowing and you dont look like the backup soccer mom in a 4 door bus. Im sure you had to look around to find a reg cab they have become rare .


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1647156 said:


> Do you trade every 2 years? Or was something wrong with the other one?


Had the black one 3 years, wasn't planning on trading it in but couldn't pass up the deal on the new one. The black one needed a few things (tires again , breaks again, hubs were frozen WTF!!) and the transmission stared acting funny this past spring. When it was cold it wouldn't shift until it warmed up it took about 20 miles before it was happy.



Banksy;1647298 said:


> Reg cab 250's and 350's look the best. That will be sweet to plow with. Does it have the lockable rear end?


Yup.



jmac5058;1647567 said:


> Yup , regular cab or nothing. The best for plowing and you dont look like the backup soccer mom in a 4 door bus. Im sure you had to look around to find a reg cab they have become rare .


Actually there are a bunch of them in NYS, but the only problem I had was finding the options I wanted. Had this one brought up from Pennsylvania.


----------

